# Wanting to work in Japan



## slackass

Hi, I would like to ask a few questions regarding working in Japan, I am hoping somebody here might be able to give me some good advice or give me some leads. 
Anyway, a little of my background: I am a Mechanical engineer working in Australia at the moment in the Oil and Gas industry (About 9 years experience). I would like to go to work in Japan for either short term (up to 2 years) or long term (more than 2 years)… 
My wife is Japanese, so I don't think getting alien registration in Japan would be a problem but i guess I still need a visa from a potential employer to work there? I can speak very very basic Japanese at the moment. 

Anyway, my question is : 
1) Is there anybody on this board who’s working in the oil and gas industry in Japan at the moment? If so, I wonder if I can email you and ask you a few questions about the industry in Japan?

2) What oil and gas companies are there in Japan? I only know of JGC and Chiyoda Corp.

3) What Level of japanese do I need to work in Japan.. Prob JLPT level 1?

4) Can anybody recommend any foreign company in Japan that I may be able to look into?

Thanks in advance for any help that anybody gives me.


----------



## steadyboy

hi Slackass,
I am currently working in the oil & gas market in Japan and have been for the last 6 months. The market is taking a bit of a thrashing right now. Many of my freelance contacts are being given notice and the permanent staff are also getting twitchy. Now is not the best time to come here.

In response to your question 3, you will not need to speak Japanese. It will help of course, but the Japanese people working in the industry have a very good command of English. It is rather impressive.

Feel free to email me your questions and I will help where I can.


----------



## martijn

*Recruitment*



steadyboy said:


> hi Slackass,
> I am currently working in the oil & gas market in Japan and have been for the last 6 months. The market is taking a bit of a thrashing right now. Many of my freelance contacts are being given notice and the permanent staff are also getting twitchy. Now is not the best time to come here.
> 
> In response to your question 3, you will not need to speak Japanese. It will help of course, but the Japanese people working in the industry have a very good command of English. It is rather impressive.
> 
> Feel free to email me your questions and I will help where I can.


Hi Steadyboy,

Do you happen to have any idea about recruitment etiquette in Japan and possible sources for candidates in terms of Oil and Gas - (i.e. Advanced Controls)
Any help you could offer would be much appreciated.


----------

